# Early miscarriage :(



## cupcake2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

My first day of last period was oct 19 missed no period by 10 days tested and negative got nervous. Waited 3 days tested again positive. Thanksgiving came around we decided to wait to tell anyone soon after started bleeding. Heading to doctor we miscarried at 6 weeks. I was so sad and couldn't understand it why why would this happen. Guess what gets me is we will never know. I'm okay now but just had to spit it out because I will and could never tell my family. Once the bleeding stops and I track my next cycle we will try again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I am sorry . Hugs to you.


----------



## cupcake2013 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David147 (Mar 6, 2015)

Immediately after a miscarriage, many women enter into an initial state of shock. Miscarriages are often sudden and unexpected, and therefore yours may have left you feeling as if you have been run over by a bus. Though an awful feeling, this shock is a natural part of the coping process. After shock, you may experience different levels of grief. Everybody expresses their grief in different ways, whether it’s screaming and shouting, or sitting in silence. It is completely okay for you to experience this sadness. 
Anger and Guilt Numerous women experience feelings of anger and guilt after a miscarriage. You may find yourself silently cursing that pregnant woman sitting next to you, or angrily wondering why this miscarriage had to happen. You may also find that you are blaming yourself for your miscarriage. It is normal to experience this anger and guilt, but you must keep reminding yourself that you are not to blame.


----------

